# The Influence of Calvinism....



## Ivan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm interested in the influence of Calvinism during the American Civil War on the generals and the armies, politicians and the general populace on both sides of the conflict. We know about Stonewall Jackson and his Calvinism, as well as R.L. Dabney and the book _Christ in the Camp, _etc.

Does anyone know of any books or articles that deals with how Calvinism played a role in the issues of slavery and state's rights, how the war was fought, how it helped or hindered politicians in their dealings and how people in general was influenced?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 30, 2010)

Someone may know of a work that covers all that. Someone else.

But if you get into doing your own research, I'd suggest starting by reading Alexander McLeod's 1802 work _Negro Slavery Unjustifiable_. McLeod was a Reformed Presbyterian and his stand prompted the RP's to become the second American and the first Presbyterian denomination to make a binding constitutional resolution against slavery. More on that story *here.* McLeod was one of the earliest Calvinists to present a concerted case against slavery. 

It would be interesting to examine his arguments, which are largely biblical, seeking to discern whether you can show that they in fact derive from his Calvinism. By contrast, how might Arminian abolitionist arguments differ from those presented by McLeod? The RPs were a small group and it was the Arminian abolitionists (Wesleyans, etc.) who held center stage. 

How was McLeod, a Calvinist, able to come to his conclusions while Thornwell and other Old School Presbyterians did not come to those same conclusions? 
(aside: how widely known were the RPs and their arguments against slavery?)

[aside #2: Kenneth Foreman's 1977 Princeton dissertation presents arguments that the New School Presbyterians, prior to the war, did not differ from the Old School in their positions on slavery.]

Use archive.org to locate a digital copy of Samuel Baird's _A Collection of the Acts, Deliverances and Testimonies of the Presbyterian Church in the U.S.A._. Pages 806-813ff. of that work presents a digest of PCUSA actions and statements about slavery.

For articles, you could borrow this book via Interlibrary loan:

Bibliography of published articles on American Presbyterianism, 1901-1980
Author: Harold M Parker
Publisher: Westport, Conn. : Greenwood Press, 1985.

I have a copy at the PCA Historical Center, but won't be back in the office till next week. But your question would also involve reading through that volume, scanning each title for likely prospects. I can't afford to do that research for you. There are at least 3000 articles indexed in that bibliography. Surely some of them touch on your questions.
The index will surely show that there are articles on slavery and perhaps states rights, but you'd have to look closer than that at each title. If you find promising articles, you might even be able to secure the articles by Interlibrary loan request.

If you get deeper into this study, the Wisconsin Historical Society has excellent resources and might easily have primary source materials that would touch on your study.

2011 will be a major anniversary of the war and expect to see a lot of archives and other institutions bringing materials forward for public inspection and study.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you very much, Wayne. That is very helpful in those areas. I need to do this kind of research to pare down to what I want to specifically write about. It's interesting to see the influence of Calvinism on Lincoln. Of course, he wasn't a Calvinist but 

I'll probably be in the St. Louis area a couple times at least next year. It'd be nice to meet you and see the campus of Covenant. I have a family reunion I've organized in late June and will take in a Cards-Phillies game during that time as well.


----------



## Jim-Bob (Dec 30, 2010)

I am interested in this topic - has anyone read these books? They're on my Amazon wish list, but I haven't gotten them yet...

Religion and the American Civil War
by Randall M. Miller (Paperback)

The Civil War as a Theological Crisis
by Mark A. Noll (Hardcover)


----------



## Ivan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jim-Bob said:


> I am interested in this topic - has anyone read these books? They're on my Amazon wish list, but I haven't gotten them yet...
> 
> Religion and the American Civil War
> by Randall M. Miller (Paperback)
> ...


 
I'll be getting the first book soon. I have the second but haven't read it yet. I'm at the point of gathering material at this time. 

Any other suggestions from my PB brethren?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 30, 2010)

Ivan:

I would welcome a visit. Come early in the day and plan to stay late!

The Historical Center has a modest collection of 19th century Presbyterian periodicals and newspapers, including the Charleston Observer, 1827-1845. That latter title might be explored for some answers to your questions. Labor intensive research (isn't it always!) but potentially well worth it. And of course there are many other resource materials here.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2010)

The Noll book is great. A must have for this topic.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 30, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Ivan:
> 
> I would welcome a visit. Come early in the day and plan to stay late!
> 
> The Historical Center has a modest collection of 19th century Presbyterian periodicals and newspapers, including the Charleston Observer, 1827-1845. That latter title might be explored for some answers to your questions. Labor intensive research (isn't it always!) but potentially well worth it. And of course there are many other resource materials here.



Thanks, Wayne!


----------

